
MIT Artificial Intelligence Podcast: Guest Interview With Eric Schmidt - lawrenceyan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIC9FQpxVwQ&list=PLrAXtmErZgOdP_8GztsuKi9nrraNbKKp4
======
skilled
What I love the most about this interview is the plain setting, so fitting and
makes the conversation tone so much more relaxed! Props to the guy for getting
Eric Schmidt to do this.

